
Shining a Flashlight on Digital Holography - DyslexicAtheist
https://blog.lookingglassfactory.com/process/shining-a-flashlight-on-digital-holography/
======
carrolldunham
Nothing to do with digital holography. It's a digital lenticular.

~~~
dTal
There's not really any clean definition of "holography" anyway, and it's a
pedantic (and long-since lost) battle to insist that anything that calls
itself "holographic" be achieved with wave interference.

Besides, they have a lot more in common than you think. This is recreating a
(single-parallax) light field - it's not really doing anything different from
an imaging perspective than a single-parallax direct-write digital hologram -
only the physics differs. The technique is fully generalizable to full-
parallax. Saying that it can't be a "hologram" because it doesn't use lasers
is a little like saying a Tesla isn't a "car" because it doesn't burn
gasoline.

------
skavi
how does this display work? The website shows a large glass lens block in
front of the display and claims 45 different angles. Is it somehow sending the
light of 1/45 pixels in different directions?

------
p1mrx
TL;DR: It's a Vive Tracker bolted to a dummy flashlight, which controls a
virtual light source.

The flashlight's power button is also an input device, wired to some Digital
Input pins on the Vive Tracker.

